# Undergraduate distance apologetics



## Miller (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone know of an undergraduate reformed school that would have an apologetics class online?


----------



## larryjf (Dec 4, 2006)

If you're just looking for a class, and not some type of degree, and would be willing to do a seminary instead of an undergrad...

Covenant Theological Seminary has many Master level courses online through their Covenant Worldwide program. For apologetics specifically they have...

Apologetics & Outreach


----------

